# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αγορα εξοπλισμου για δικτυο LAN

## mathios

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

πρωτα απ' ολα να ενημερωσω οτι ναι μεν γνωριζω καποια πραγματα επι του θεματος αλλα δεν ειμαι γνωστης του αντικειμενου. Αν πω καμια κοτσανα η κατι που δεν στεκει και σας βγουν τα ματια εξω ζητω συγνωμη και στειλτε μου το λογαριασμο του οφθαλμιατρου  :Tongue2: .

Στο θεμα μας λοιπον, στην πολυκατοικια που μενω ειμαστε 3 διαμερισματα(το δικο μου, του αδερφου μου και των γονιων μου.) και μια αποθηκη (την οποια εχω διαμορφωσει ως εργαστηριο για τα οποια παλαβα μου ερχονται στο μυαλο.) . Θελω λοιπον να φτιαξω ενα δικτυο LAN που να ενωνει τα 3 διαμερισματα και το εργαστηριο ωστε ολοι οι χωροι να εχουν ιντερνετ αλλα και να διαμοιραζονται αρχεια(μεγαλο μερος αυτων full hd). 

Στο μυαλο μου το εχω ως εξης, η γραμμη VDSL θα καταληγει στην αποθηκη σε καποιο modem και απο κει θα δινει και στους υπολοιπους χωρους σε συνδεση αστερα. Εδω να σημειωθει οτι στην αποθηκη θα μπει και NAS storage ή καποιο pc με ρολο storage και downloader ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει τι απο τα 2. Τωρα σε καθε διαμερισμα που θα καταληγει το δικτυο θα συνδεθει και καποιο ρουτερ η switch για να διαμοιραζει την προσβαση στις εκαστοτε συσκευες που θα συνδεονται στους χωρους αυτους.

Το καλωδιο που θα χρησιμοποιηθει ειναι CAT6

Αυτα που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τα εξης 
1) Τι modem προτεινεται να βαλω ωστε να εχει wifi N+N , gigabit ethernet,διαφορες δυνατοτητες οπως QoS καθως επισης και να διαχειριζεται ταυτοχρονα μεγαλο ογκο δεδομενων(πιθανο σεναριο να streamaρουν απο το NAS ταυτοχρονα 4 pc full hd ταινιες)

2)Για τα διαμερισματα υπαρχει καποιο switch που να εχει και wifi? Δεν θελω να βαλω router διοτι αν το λεω σωστα θελω ολα τα υπο-δικτυα να ειναι στο ιδιο "επιπεδο" για να μην -οντας ασχετος- εχω προβληματα στις μεταξυ τους επικοινωνιες (Remote Access, file transfer κλπ).

3) σχετικα με το NAS vs PC, τι προτεινετε και γιατι? Με κυριο γνωμονα την αποθηκευση αρχειων,streaming και downloader.


Τωρα το κοστος για τους εξοπλισμους γυρω στα 300 ευρω με μεγαλυτερη εμφαση στο modem αν χρειαζεται.

Σημειωση: Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη για την βελτιωση/ τροποποιηση του δικτυου ειναι παραπανω απο ευπροσδεκτη. 





Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Prezonautis

Λοιπόν θα σου πω τι θα έκανα εγώ για αυτά που θέλεις Χοντρά και γενικά...

Ας πάμε στο θέμα internet με VDSL!! Σε πια περιοχή είναι να δούμε αν θα έχεις καλές ταχύτητες και αξίζει να βάλεις 30 άρα ή 50 άρα ή να πας σε 24 άρα adsl...

Γιατί τι πάροχο μιλάμε? ΟΤΕ ή CYTA? αν βάλεις OTE VDSL θα σου δώσουν το "ZXDSL 931VII" που έχει και QoS και είναι Full ξεκλείδωτο, αν βάλεις Cyta VDSL θα σου δώσουν το "P.RG AV4202N" το καταραμένο μαύρο κλειδωμένο router... oπότε όταν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στο router θα τους παίρνεις τηλ και θα σου την κάνουν αυτοί.. δεν ξέρω αν η φιλοσοφία τους άλλαξε και το ξεκλείδωσαν λιγουλάκι. Έχω 1.5 χρόνο να το δουλέψω. Για άλλους παρόχους δεν ξέρω τι router δίνουν. Οπότε αν βάλεις ΟΤΕ στο θέμα router δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις άλλο.

Αν θέλεις το Router στην αποθήκη πρέπει να βάλεις μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου εκεί για να πάρει Internet το Router και ένα φίλτρο VDSL πριν την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή, το φίλτρο για τον OTE, για την Cyta δεν θέλεις γιατί είναι VOIP το τηλέφωνο και παίρνεις από την έξοδο που έχει το router τους.

Πάμε στο θέμα WIFI. θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα "Ubiquiti UniFi UAP 802.11n MIMO Access Point" να το συνδέσεις καρφί στο Router σου και πιστεύω να είναι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος με τις αποδόσεις και το σήμα. Έχει 80€+~12 μεταφορικά 92€. Οπότε για τις συσκευές που έχουν Wifi είμαστε οκ. Για αυτές που θέλουν καλώδιο θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Μην σε μπερδεύουν τα δίκτυα υποδίκτυα, όλα θα είναι στο ίδιο και όλα θα παίζουν μεταξύ τους.

Πάμε στο θέμα File Server. Όσες συσκευές έχουν wifi ξεμπερδέψαμε. θα παίρνουν δίκτυο από το router και την Qbiquiti, για αυτές που θέλουν καλώδιο αν δεν βάλεις και σε αυτές wifi τραβάμε καλώδια... Αν είναι να τραβήξουμε καλώδια θα πάρεις ένα Switch "LINKSYS SE2800-EU 8-PORT" στα 45€ σύνολο 137€ έως τώρα και θα συνδέσεις επάνω του το Router τον PC File-Server και την Ubiquiti και σου μένουν και 5 Ports.

Tώρα για να δώσουμε καλώδια και στα διαμερίσματα πες μας πόσο εφικτό είναι αυτό και πόσα καλώδια θέλεις να τραβήξεις σε κάθε διαμέρισμα μέσα. Για να δούμε τι εξοπλισμό θέλουμε ακόμα και να υπολογίσουμε και το κόστος των καλωδίων.

Παίζουν πολλά σενάρια..

----------


## picdev

vdsl έχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ, οι άλλοι δεν έχουν καφάο vdsl με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται .
Τ0 δύκτυο ειναι μικρό, οπότε τράβα καλώδια και βάλε Ap σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.
Υπάρχουν και Ap , που μπορείς να συνδέσεις και καλώδιο ταυτόχρονα και ειναι και οικονομικά δηλαδή με 30ε καθάρισες.
Για αναπαραγωγή HD θα έβαζα 1000άρες κάρτες αν μπορούσα και αν το υποστηρίζει το ρουτερ , εκεί θα προτιμούσα το το καλώδιο παρά wifi

----------


## xlife

Αυτό που θα έκανα (το έχω κάνει σε κάποιο δικό μου συγγενή) vdsl router μετά ένας υπολογιστής με 4-5 κάρτες δικτύου με λογισμικό clear os (δυνατότητες firewall -antivirus - proxy - nas - plexserver -dropbox - bandwidth manager - qos -own cloud κτλ) Με μικρό κόστος γενικά θα έχεις πλήρη διαχείρηση του δικτύου. Βέβαια η δωρεάν έκδοση έχει μέχρι δέκα χρήστες. Ο proxy δουλεύει απο 30 εως 80 %(η αίσθηση ταχύτητας είναι τρομακτικά μεγάλη). Ο υπολογιστής που το εγκατέστησα ήταν via epia με 1 gb μνήμης(16 watt με foul φορτίο) 1tb δίσκο με διάφορα video και έναν μικρό(δεν θυμάμαι πόσο) που τρέχει το πρόγραμμα. Μπορείς βέβαια να το φτιάξεις και με pfsense σε pc-engines apu, αλλα εμένα μου περίσσευε η via epia και ήθελα να έχω φιλικό περιβάλλον μιας και δεν το διαχειρίζομαι εγώ. Θα σου πρότεινα να κατεβάσεις το clear os και να πειραματιστείς μιάς και έχει εκατοντάδες δυνατότητες που εμένα δεν μου χρειαζόταν και δεν τις είχα βάλει.

----------


## leosedf

Cisco VDSL?

----------


## mathios

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.





> Λοιπόν θα σου πω τι θα έκανα εγώ για αυτά που θέλεις Χοντρά και γενικά...
> 
> Ας πάμε στο θέμα internet με VDSL!! Σε πια περιοχή είναι να δούμε αν θα έχεις καλές ταχύτητες και αξίζει να βάλεις 30 άρα ή 50 άρα ή να πας σε 24 άρα adsl...
> 
> Γιατί τι πάροχο μιλάμε? ΟΤΕ ή CYTA? αν βάλεις OTE VDSL θα σου δώσουν το "ZXDSL 931VII" που έχει και QoS και είναι Full ξεκλείδωτο, αν βάλεις Cyta VDSL θα σου δώσουν το "P.RG AV4202N" το καταραμένο μαύρο κλειδωμένο router... oπότε όταν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή στο router θα τους παίρνεις τηλ και θα σου την κάνουν αυτοί.. δεν ξέρω αν η φιλοσοφία τους άλλαξε και το ξεκλείδωσαν λιγουλάκι. Έχω 1.5 χρόνο να το δουλέψω. Για άλλους παρόχους δεν ξέρω τι router δίνουν. Οπότε αν βάλεις ΟΤΕ στο θέμα router δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις άλλο.
> 
> Αν θέλεις το Router στην αποθήκη πρέπει να βάλεις μια γραμμή τηλεφώνου εκεί για να πάρει Internet το Router και ένα φίλτρο VDSL πριν την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή, το φίλτρο για τον OTE, για την Cyta δεν θέλεις γιατί είναι VOIP το τηλέφωνο και παίρνεις από την έξοδο που έχει το router τους.



Η γραμμη υπαρχει ηδη ειναι VDSL 50 και κλειδωνω στα 37/4. Τηλεφωνο δεν υπαρχει στην γραμμη και ουτε θα συνδεθει. Η γραμμη εχει υπολογιστει κανονικα για να παει στην αποθηκη. Οποτε υποθετω αναλογα το modem πιθανον να ειμαι οκ?





> Πάμε στο θέμα WIFI. θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα "Ubiquiti UniFi UAP 802.11n MIMO Access Point" να το συνδέσεις καρφί στο Router σου και πιστεύω να είναι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος με τις αποδόσεις και το σήμα. Έχει 80€+~12 μεταφορικά 92€. Οπότε για τις συσκευές που έχουν Wifi είμαστε οκ. Για αυτές που θέλουν καλώδιο θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Μην σε μπερδεύουν τα δίκτυα υποδίκτυα, όλα θα είναι στο ίδιο και όλα θα παίζουν μεταξύ τους.



Αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που προτεινεις ειναι να συνδεθουν ολα μεταξυ τους με wifi. To σκεφτηκλα στην αρχη αλλα δεν με ψηνει. Προτιμω το καλωδιο που θα μου ειναι ποιο ευκολο και στην αντιμετωπιση βλαβης αν κατι δεν παει καλα.





> Πάμε στο θέμα File Server. Όσες συσκευές έχουν wifi ξεμπερδέψαμε. θα παίρνουν δίκτυο από το router και την Qbiquiti, για αυτές που θέλουν καλώδιο αν δεν βάλεις και σε αυτές wifi τραβάμε καλώδια... Αν είναι να τραβήξουμε καλώδια θα πάρεις ένα Switch "LINKSYS SE2800-EU 8-PORT" στα 45€ σύνολο 137€ έως τώρα και θα συνδέσεις επάνω του το Router τον PC File-Server και την Ubiquiti και σου μένουν και 5 Ports.
> 
> Tώρα για να δώσουμε καλώδια και στα διαμερίσματα πες μας πόσο εφικτό είναι αυτό και πόσα καλώδια θέλεις να τραβήξεις σε κάθε διαμέρισμα μέσα. Για να δούμε τι εξοπλισμό θέλουμε ακόμα και να υπολογίσουμε και το κόστος των καλωδίων.
> 
> Παίζουν πολλά σενάρια..



Το καλωδιο εχει υπολογιστει και ειναι ηδη εκτος του προυπολογισμου. Εχω μελετησει και απο που θα παει οποτε δεν εχουμε θεμα σε αυτο.






> vdsl έχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ, οι άλλοι δεν έχουν καφάο vdsl με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται .
> Τ0 δύκτυο ειναι μικρό, οπότε τράβα καλώδια και βάλε Ap σε κάθε διαμέρισμα.
> Υπάρχουν και Ap , που μπορείς να συνδέσεις και καλώδιο ταυτόχρονα και ειναι και οικονομικά δηλαδή με 30ε καθάρισες.
> Για αναπαραγωγή HD θα έβαζα 1000άρες κάρτες αν μπορούσα και αν το υποστηρίζει το ρουτερ , εκεί θα προτιμούσα το το καλώδιο παρά wifi



Καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι και εγω αλλα δεν εχω βρει καποιο AP που να εχει και τουλαχιστον 2 θυρες lan για να συνδεσω και τα σταθερα PC. Ολο το δικτυο θα βασιζεται σε 1000ρες συνδεσεις. Εχεις κατι να προτεινεις???






> Αυτό που θα έκανα (το έχω κάνει σε κάποιο δικό μου συγγενή) vdsl router μετά ένας υπολογιστής με 4-5 κάρτες δικτύου με λογισμικό clear os (δυνατότητες firewall -antivirus - proxy - nas - plexserver -dropbox - bandwidth manager - qos -own cloud κτλ) Με μικρό κόστος γενικά θα έχεις πλήρη διαχείρηση του δικτύου. Βέβαια η δωρεάν έκδοση έχει μέχρι δέκα χρήστες. Ο proxy δουλεύει απο 30 εως 80 %(η αίσθηση ταχύτητας είναι τρομακτικά μεγάλη). Ο υπολογιστής που το εγκατέστησα ήταν via epia με 1 gb μνήμης(16 watt με foul φορτίο) 1tb δίσκο με διάφορα video και έναν μικρό(δεν θυμάμαι πόσο) που τρέχει το πρόγραμμα. Μπορείς βέβαια να το φτιάξεις και με pfsense σε pc-engines apu, αλλα εμένα μου περίσσευε η via epia και ήθελα να έχω φιλικό περιβάλλον μιας και δεν το διαχειρίζομαι εγώ. Θα σου πρότεινα να κατεβάσεις το clear os και να πειραματιστείς μιάς και έχει εκατοντάδες δυνατότητες που εμένα δεν μου χρειαζόταν και δεν τις είχα βάλει.



Αυτο πραγματικα με ενδιαφερει μιας και λυνει και το προβλημα NAS η PC. Δεν εχω ιδεα απο το OS που προτεινες οποτε θα πρεπει να πειραματιστω. Απο περιβαλλον ειναι ευχρηστο για καποιον που εχει βασικες γνωσεις πανω στα δικτυα?





> Cisco VDSL?



Leosedf υποθετω μου προτεινεις modem για την αρχη του δικτυου. Την Cisco θα την εμπιστευομουν με κλειστα ματια αλλα δεν την εχω δουλεψει καθολου συν οτι δεν ειδα καποιο που να εχει και wifi. Αν μπορεις να μου το αναλυσεις θα ημουν υποχρεος Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα  με το που ανοιξα το link το πορτοφολι βγηκε γρυλιζοντας απο την τσεπη μου και κρυφτηκε τρομαγμενο κατω απο τον καναπε!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## xlife

> Αυτο πραγματικα με ενδιαφερει μιας και λυνει και το προβλημα NAS η PC. Δεν εχω ιδεα απο το OS που προτεινες οποτε θα πρεπει να πειραματιστω. Απο περιβαλλον ειναι ευχρηστο για καποιον που εχει βασικες γνωσεις πανω στα δικτυα?



Αν εξαιρέσουμε την πρώτη ρύθμιση μέχρι να μπεί σε web interface , όλα το υπόλοιπο είναι ένα σχετικά απλό και κατανοητό περιβάλλον. Εγώ σύνδεσα το router, έχω και κάποια access point φθηνά πάνω.dhcp δίνω απο το clear os απροβλημάτιστα. Στα δυο χρόνια που δουλεύει δεν έχω επέμβει ποτέ εκτός απο μια φορά που κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό.Εφόσον το ρυθμίσεις απλά παίζει και σύ παίρνεις τα στατιστικά απο το web interface.Σαν λειτουργικό είναι πολύ σταθερό μιας και στηρίζετε αν θυμάμαι καλά σε Cent Os δηλαδή Red Hat. Το pfsense βέβαια το θεωρώ ανώτερο γιατί μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα, αλλα το clear os  είναι πολύ εύκολο στη διαχείρηση συν το γεγονός οτι υπάρχει και μια σχετικά καλή υποστηρικτική κοινότητα και βέβαια η πατέντα με την εγκατάσταση app που χρειάζεσαι απο το market είναι πολύ απλή.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και παλι,

ξεκινησα να ριχνω τα καλωδια σημερα αλλα σταματησα στην μεση διοτι στο ενα διαμερισμα πισω απο την ντουλαπα του μπαλκονιου που θα περναγε το καλωδιο βρηκα ενα νεογενητο γατακι. Απ' οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να γεννησε η μανα του επανω στην ντουλαπα και αυτο κυλησε σφηνωσε απο πισω. Ηταν παγωμενο και πεινασμενο.Πρεπει να ειναι εκει κανα τριημερο το καψερο.Περιττο να πω οτι τα παρατησα ολα και απο το μεσημερι ασχολουμαι με την φροντιδα του. Να και μια φωτο με το που το βρηκα

http://tinypic.com/r/r953de/8

----------


## leosedf

Γατάκι τάκος.
Τάισε το και κράτα το  :Smile:

----------


## mathios

> Γατάκι τάκος.
> Τάισε το και κράτα το



Αν καταφερει και επιβιωσει θα το κρατησω σιγουρα. Αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω ειναι ταισμενο και κοιμαται πανω στο tower σε ενα απο τους ανεμηστηρες που βγαζει την ζεστη απο το pc. Δεν ειχα κατι αλλο αμεσα διαθεσιμο για να το ζεστανω και την εχει καταβρει εκει!!!

Τες πα στο θεμα μας σχετικα με τα modem και AP/switch εχεις κατι στα υποψιν να μου προτεινεις που να υποστηριζουν λαν και wifi?

----------


## Prezonautis

Εσύ θέλεις ένα Mikrotik  :Smile:  http://routerboard.com/RB951G-2HnD Αλλά και σεμινάρια για να το κονφικιουράρεις.
Μπορείς να πάρεις τρία Moden-Router-Wireless http://www.e-shop.gr/dsl-routers-mod...L&filter-758=1
Πάρε ένα στην τιμή που θέλεις να έχει Gigabit δίκτυο και θα το σετάρουμε να παίρνει internet από το βασικό σου router. ε, τι λες?

----------


## picdev

> Αυτό που θα έκανα (το έχω κάνει σε κάποιο δικό μου συγγενή) vdsl router μετά ένας υπολογιστής με 4-5 κάρτες δικτύου με λογισμικό clear os (δυνατότητες firewall -antivirus - proxy - nas - plexserver -dropbox - bandwidth manager - qos -own cloud κτλ) Με μικρό κόστος γενικά θα έχεις πλήρη διαχείρηση του δικτύου. Βέβαια η δωρεάν έκδοση έχει μέχρι δέκα χρήστες. Ο proxy δουλεύει απο 30 εως 80 %(η αίσθηση ταχύτητας είναι τρομακτικά μεγάλη). Ο υπολογιστής που το εγκατέστησα ήταν via epia με 1 gb μνήμης(16 watt με foul φορτίο) 1tb δίσκο με διάφορα video και έναν μικρό(δεν θυμάμαι πόσο) που τρέχει το πρόγραμμα. Μπορείς βέβαια να το φτιάξεις και με pfsense σε pc-engines apu, αλλα εμένα μου περίσσευε η via epia και ήθελα να έχω φιλικό περιβάλλον μιας και δεν το διαχειρίζομαι εγώ. Θα σου πρότεινα να κατεβάσεις το clear os και να πειραματιστείς μιάς και έχει εκατοντάδες δυνατότητες που εμένα δεν μου χρειαζόταν και δεν τις είχα βάλει.



Κώστα , δηλαδή απλά κάνεις install το clear OS και μετά κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις απο web interface? βάζοντας απλά μία ip στον web server soy?
Οταν λές proxy ? Ο proxy server ξέρω τι ειναι γενικά αλλά εδώ τι εννοείς ακριβώς ?

----------


## xlife

> Κώστα , δηλαδή απλά κάνεις install το clear OS και μετά κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις απο web interface? βάζοντας απλά μία ip στον web server soy?
> Οταν λές proxy ? Ο proxy server ξέρω τι ειναι γενικά αλλά εδώ τι εννοείς ακριβώς ?



Κάνεις install , ρυθμίζεις ip - λογαριασμούς και μετά μπαίνεις απο webinterface. o proxy σαν βασικό χαρακτηριστικό έχει να βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα του δικτύου. πχ αν έχουμε 2 υπολογιστές στο δίκτυο και κατεβάσει ο ένας το αρχείο Α με ταχύτητα dsl πχ 12 mbit, το αρχείο αποθηκεύεται και στο server για επόμενη χρήση. Ετσι αν πάει κάποιος δεύτερος να το κατεβάσει μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα τότε αυτό κατεβαίνει με ταχύτητα δικτύου 1 gbit. Έκανα πολλές δοκιμές και είδα οτι αυξάνεται η ταχύτητα σε όλα τα site μιας και κατεβάζει και το υλικό απο τα site το οποίο μένει ίδιο. (frames - εικόνες κτλ) Σε δοκιμή μου με αρχείο 100 mbyte δοκίμασα να το ξανακατεβάσω μετά απο 1 μήνα και το κατέβασα σε χρόνους lan. Εκεί που το εγκατέστησα υπάρχουν μήνες που δουλεύει μέχρι και 75-78% που σημαίνει οτι μόνο το 25-30 % κατεβαίνει πραγματικά απο το ίντερνετ. Βέβαια για να φτάσεις το 70% πρέπει να δουλεύει τουλάχιστο ένα 6μηνο ώστε να πάρει αρκετά site στην cache. Και γω δεν ήξερα πως δουλεύει αλλά μετά απο αυτή την εικονική μεν δραματική δε αύξηση ταχύτητας έχω αναθεωρήσει πολλά. Αυτό που καθυστερεί τον proxy είναι να έχεις αργό δίσκο και λίγη μνήμη και να έχεις παράλληλα αιτήματα απο υπολογιστές του δικτύου. Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό όμως ο proxy αλλα έχει και foul ασφάλεια απο εξωτερικές επιθέσεις μιας και ο haker βρίσκει τον τοίχο του proxy

----------


## picdev

όταν μπορέσω θα φτιάξω ένα μηχάνημα , αρχικά για NAS και μετά βλέπω σιγά σιγά για τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## Prezonautis

Καλησπέρα, Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε ένα Switch 48Port - 1000Mbps καταπροτίμηση "3com - Cisco".
Δοκιμασμένο με Link Aggregation από 300€ έως 500€.

Έχω το "Baseline Switch 2948-SFP Plus" και όταν κάνω Link Aggregation 4Port ή 2Port το διαολεμένο όταν βγεί από το ρεύμα χάνει τα Settings του, ή και να μην βγει απο το ρεύμα μετά από 3ημέρες μπορεί να χάσει πάλι τα Settings του... Μόνο στο Link Aggregation χάνει τα Settings του..!!! (δημηουργό ένα Static Link με 4Gbit σύνδεση για τον Server). Δοκίμασα downgrade upgrade κ.λ.π και τίποτα... δοκιμές έγιναν και σε άλλες κάρτες δικτύου.
"Intel PRO/1000 PT Dual Port Server", "Intel Pro/1000 GT Quad Port Server Adapter", και 2 Realtake onboard σε μια άλλη μητρική.
To Link Aggregation το κάνω στα Port 41,42 και 43-46.

----------


## klik

Έλεγξε μήπως έχεις θέμα firmware.

Χρησιμοποιώ το sg200 της Cisco χωρίς πρόβλημα χαμένων παραμέτρων...
sbkb.cisco.com/CiscoSB/GetArticle.aspx?docid=caae365b755f46f5989177cb6821  6304_Link_Aggregation_on_Cisco_Series_Managed_Swit  ches.xml&

----------


## Prezonautis

Είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτά.
Dell PowerConnect 2848
HP 1810-48G Switch (J9660A)
Cisco SG220-50 50-PORT

Έκανα Upgrade Downgrade τίποτα... θέλω ένα καινούργιο για να το κάνω εφεδρικό αυτό.
Μαζί γράφαμε "klik" τώρα κοίταζα τα sg200. Οπότε +1 στο Cisco.

----------


## Prezonautis

Μετά από έρευνα κατέληξα στο HP 1920-48G JG927A.
Καμιά άποψη?

----------


## mathios

Καλησπέρα σας, 

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα γράψω σε αυτό. Ο αδερφός μου δουλεύει συντηρητής σε  κτίριο που έχουν 6 ορόφους και θέλουν να βάλουν wifi για να εξυπηρετούνται τα άτομα του θα βρίσκονται στους χώρους. Του ανέθεσαν λοιπόν να στήσει το δίκτυο άσχετα αν δεν έχει σχεδόν καμιά σχέση με το αντικείμενο. Οπότε είπαμε να ασχοληθούμε και οι 2 μαζί μήπως και βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη,.

Θέλω την βοήθεια σας λοιπόν όσο άφορα την αγορά των εξαρτημάτων.

Το δίκτυο θα καλύπτει περίπου 50-60 άτομα σε ταυτόχρονη χρήση.  
Τα καλώδια που θα συνδέουν τα ΑP θα ειναι cat 6
H παροχή του ιντερνετ είναι OTE VDSL 30
Η χρήση θα γίνεται επι το πλείστον απο κινητά και tablet και μονο για πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ.
Σαν ΑP σκεφτόμουν τα παρακάτω της  ubiquiti  
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...ess-Point.html


Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω αρχικά είναι 
ποιο switch προτείνεται να βάλoυμε?
να έχει gigabit θυρες η δεν χρειάζεται?
Το modem θα σηκώνει την κίνηση τόσων ατόμων η να το αλλάξουμε με κάποιο ποιο άλλο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη

----------


## kioan

> Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω αρχικά είναι 
> ποιο switch προτείνεται να βάλoυμε?
> να έχει gigabit θυρες η δεν χρειάζεται?
> Το modem θα σηκώνει την κίνηση τόσων ατόμων η να το αλλάξουμε με κάποιο ποιο άλλο?



Οπωσδήποτε να είναι κάποιο αξιοπρεπές managed switch που να υποστηρίζει στοιχειώδεις λειτουργίες όπως VLANs, trunking, DHCP snooping κλπ
Αν δεν έχει gigabit θύρες μάλλον θα είναι ξεπερασμένο μοντέλο, οπότε αγνόησέ το.
Ως router για το Internet δεν θα σας καλύψει με τίποτα αυτό που δίνει ο πάροχος. Χρειάζεται κάποιο αξιοπρεπές ethernet router που να αντέχει πολύ περισσότερα ταυτόχρονα NAT sessions και επίσης να μπορεί να κάνει κάποιον στοιχειώδη έλεγχο κίνησης για δίκαιο διαμοιρασμό του διαθέσιμου bandwitdh. Θα να υποστηρίζει PPoE και σε αυτό να συνδεθεί η συσκευή του παρόχου λειτουργώντας ως VDSL modem (θα πρέπει να γυρίσει σε bridged mode).

Θα πρέπει να πει ο αδερφός σου σε αυτούς που του το αναθέσανε πως μια σωστή σχεδίαση δικτύου για τόσα άτομα, διαφέρει πολύ από το να βάλεις ένα AP σε ένα σπίτι. Αν φαντάζονται πως το κόστος θα είναι πχ όσο για 6 οικιακά δίκτυα, μάλλον θα απογοητευτούν.

Πόσα AP χρειάζονται ανά όροφο; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πως, ανάλογα και με τη μορφολογία του κτιρίου, το ένα AP ανά όροφο μάλλον δεν αρκεί.

----------


## mathios

> Θα πρέπει να πει ο αδερφός σου σε αυτούς που του το αναθέσανε πως μια σωστή σχεδίαση δικτύου για τόσα άτομα, διαφέρει πολύ από το να βάλεις ένα AP σε ένα σπίτι. Αν φαντάζονται πως το κόστος θα είναι πχ όσο για 6 οικιακά δίκτυα, μάλλον θα απογοητευτούν.



Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο. Φταιει και ο αδερφος μου που δεν μπορει να πει σε τιποτα οχι αλλα τι να τον κανω. Τουλαχιστον εχει ξεκαθαρισει οτι αν γινει καμια βλακεια δεν θα φταιει αυτος. Τωρα για κοστος εχουμε υπολογισει κοντα στα 600-1000 ευρω αλλα προσπαθουμε να το κρατησουμε οσο πιο χαμηλα γινεται.





> Πόσα AP χρειάζονται ανά όροφο; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πως, ανάλογα και με τη μορφολογία του κτιρίου, το ένα AP ανά όροφο μάλλον δεν αρκεί.



 Δοκιμασαμε με ενα UNIFI AP που ειχαμε και φαινεται οτι με 1 στον καθε οροφο ειναι ενταξει.

Διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος το σκεπτικο μου ηταν να κουμπωσουμε τα AP πανω σε ενα καλο switch και απο κει να πανω στο modem κατευθειαν ή αν βρουμε ενα δυνατο modem-router που να εχει αρκετες θυρες lan να πεσουν τα AP κατευθειαν πανω του.

----------


## kioan

> το σκεπτικο μου ηταν να κουμπωσουμε τα AP πανω σε ενα καλο switch και απο κει να πανω στο modem κατευθειαν ή αν βρουμε ενα δυνατο modem-router που να εχει αρκετες θυρες lan να πεσουν τα AP κατευθειαν πανω του.



Τα xDSL router που δίνουν οι πάροχοι δεν μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τόσους χρήστες. Προορίζονται για οικιακό περιβάλλον όπου αποκλείεται να συνυπάρξουν πάνω από 5-10 ταυτόχρονες συσκευές.

Για τη σχεδίαση θα πρέπει να απαντηθούν και άλλα θέματα:
Πως θα γίνεται ο έλεγχος πρόσβασης των ασύρματων συσκευών; Θα υπάρχει ανοιχτή πρόσβαση για όλους με ένα κοινό κωδικό wifi ή θες να δίνεις πρόσβαση ανα συγκεκριμένο χρήστη;Πως θα ισοκατανέμεται το διαθέσιμο bandwidth; Δε θες να αρχίσει κάποιος να αρχίσει ανεξέλεγκτο downloading και οι άλλοι να μην μπορούν να ανοίξουν ούτε μια σελίδα.Πως θα ελέγχεται το τι επιτρέπεται να κάνουν οι χρήστες; Θα μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα (torrents, streaming κλπ) ή θα τους επιτρέπεις μόνο πρόσβαση σε σελίδες;Αν δημιουργηθεί κάποιο θέμα πως θα ξέρεις ποιος χρήστης έκανε τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια;

----------

picdev (25-06-16)

----------


## picdev

Ο kioan στα είπε όλα , για να κανείς.τετοια διαχείρηση θες ακριβό ρουτερ πάνω από 500€ υπολόγιζω μόνο για το ρουτερ.
Αν ψαξεις σε άλλα θέματα θα δεις ότι έχουν πρωτεινει επαγγελματίες διάφορες μάρκες 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Πρέπει να είναι τελείως τζαμπατζήδες αυτοί στην εταιρία για να βάλανε το συντηρητή να τους στήσει δίκτυο.

----------


## nikosp

> Πρέπει να είναι τελείως τζαμπατζήδες αυτοί στην εταιρία για να βάλανε το συντηρητή να τους στήσει δίκτυο.



Νομίζω ότι απλά δεν ξέρουν και απευθύνθηκαν στον πρώτο τυχόντα
Και όπως πάντα ο Ελληναράς δεν λέει ότι το αντικείμενο δεν το κατέχω και προσπαθεί να γίνει γνώστης του αντικειμένου που δεν γνωρίζει από το Ηλεκτρονικά
Προσπαθεί να λύσει ένα τόσο σύνθετο πρόβλημα με λίγα 
Λιγότερα από 1000 ευρώ
Άσχημη νοοτροπία αυτή

----------


## kioan

> Πρέπει να είναι τελείως τζαμπατζήδες αυτοί στην εταιρία για να βάλανε το συντηρητή να τους στήσει δίκτυο.



Αυτό, αλλά επιπλέον παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο η άγνοια!

Ο καθένας επειδή έβαλε 2 PC στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού του, νομίζει πως κατάφερε να αποκρυπτογραφήσει το επτασφράγιστο μυστικό των δικτυάδων, ότι δηλαδή τα switch είναι στην ουσία πολύμπριζα, και άρα μπορεί να στήσει όσο μεγάλο δίκτυο θέλει απλά βάζοντας μεγαλύτερα/περισσότερα πολύμπριζα  :Lol: 

Αυτό έχει γίνει στο 90% των ξενοδοχείων και ενοικιαζόμενων δωματίων και μετά απορούν γιατί δεν παίζει καλά το δίκτυο. "...Αφού το έστησε ο Δημητράκης της κυρά Μαρίας που ξέρει από κουμπιούτερ"  :Lol:

----------


## xlife

Εγω θα έλεγα να προστεθεί ενα mikrotik η ιδανικοτερα ενας server με pfsense. Αν ρυθμιστουν σωστα τοτε δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα. Με ταυτοχρονους 50-60  χρηστες καλο θα ηταν να ρυθμιστει το mikrotik η το pfsense κ σαν cache server... Dhcp καλυτερα να δινει το mikrotik(η το pfsense) κ τα access point να παιζουν σε bridge... Φυσικα χρειαζεται σχεδιασμος στο δυκτιο... Απο το ip range που θα χρησιμοποιηθει μεχρι τα quotes κ το firewall.. Αν στηθει με βασικο το ρουτερ του παροχου τοτε θα υπαρχουν σοβαρα προβληματα...

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτό, αλλά επιπλέον παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο η άγνοια!
> 
> Ο καθένας επειδή έβαλε 2 PC στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού του, νομίζει πως κατάφερε να αποκρυπτογραφήσει το επτασφράγιστο μυστικό των δικτυάδων, ότι δηλαδή τα switch είναι στην ουσία πολύμπριζα, και άρα μπορεί να στήσει όσο μεγάλο δίκτυο θέλει απλά βάζοντας μεγαλύτερα/περισσότερα πολύμπριζα 
> 
> Αυτό έχει γίνει στο 90% των ξενοδοχείων και ενοικιαζόμενων δωματίων και μετά απορούν γιατί δεν παίζει καλά το δίκτυο. "...Αφού το έστησε ο Δημητράκης της κυρά Μαρίας που ξέρει από κουμπιούτερ"



Αυτή ήταν η απάντηση μιας γκόμενας όταν ρώτησα τι σπούδασε! "Κουμπιούτερ" είπε και ζαλίστηκα, είχα πάθει ένα μίνι εγκεφαλικό.


Εδώ μια πρόσφατη εγκατασταση:



Βασικά έπρεπε να την κάνουμε με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο όπως το 1400 στο Βυζάντιο (να είναι ίδιο ρακ) για να ταιριάζει με το περιβάλλον (Άγιον Όρος)

Ελπίζω να πρόσεξες τα δυο cloud core routers της mkrotik :Lol:  :Lol: 

Για 2-3 pc όλο αυτό LOL.

----------


## finos

> Καλησπερα και παλι,
> 
> ξεκινησα να ριχνω τα καλωδια σημερα αλλα σταματησα στην μεση διοτι στο ενα διαμερισμα πισω απο την ντουλαπα του μπαλκονιου που θα περναγε το καλωδιο βρηκα ενα νεογενητο γατακι. Απ' οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να γεννησε η μανα του επανω στην ντουλαπα και αυτο κυλησε σφηνωσε απο πισω. Ηταν παγωμενο και πεινασμενο.Πρεπει να ειναι εκει κανα τριημερο το καψερο.Περιττο να πω οτι τα παρατησα ολα και απο το μεσημερι ασχολουμαι με την φροντιδα του. Να και μια φωτο με το που το βρηκα
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/r953de/8



Τελικά ζει;

----------


## kioan

+1 για το pfSense, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο η εγκατάστασή του, αλλά και ποιος θα κάνει το configuration.

Το έχω στήσει, μία και μοναδική φορά, σε ένα παροπλισμένο Watchguard XTM 515 που πήγαινε για απόσυρση και παίζει τέλεια!



Κωνσταντίνε νομίζω τα 2 δε φτάνουν... Έπρεπε να βάλετε 4  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

2 έχει και δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν, κοιτάει το ένα το άλλο και γράφει στην οθόνη κανένα στατ...
Αν βάλεις 4 θα κάνουν φασαρία θα μιλάνε το βράδυ.

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και παλι και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.





> Ο kioan στα είπε όλα , για να κανείς.τετοια διαχείρηση θες ακριβό ρουτερ πάνω από 500€ υπολόγιζω μόνο για το ρουτερ.
> Αν ψαξεις σε άλλα θέματα θα δεις ότι έχουν πρωτεινει επαγγελματίες διάφορες μάρκες



Ακη αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο μιας και αν ειναι τοσο ψηλα το κοστος ή θα παρατησουν την ιδεα ή θα φερουν καποιο που ξερει τι κανει για να μην πανε τα λεφτα στραφι. Τωρα αν ειναι κατι που μπορουμε  να κανουμε εμεις εχει καλο μηπως και κανουμε και καλη εντυπωση.






> Πρέπει να είναι τελείως τζαμπατζήδες αυτοί στην εταιρία για να βάλανε το συντηρητή να τους στήσει δίκτυο.



Πιστευω οτι ειναι η τσιγκουνια σε συνδυασμο με το σκεπτικο "Ο αστυνόμος είναι όργανο.Το μπουζούκι είναι όργανο.Άρα, ο αστυνόμος είναι μπουζούκι." τι εννοω "καλωδια δεν ειναι ? ξερεις απο αυτα, συνδεσε και 2 modem και εισαι οκ. Αφου σε πληρωνουμε ηδη γιατι να πληρωσουμε και εξτρα τεχνικο".







> Νομίζω ότι απλά δεν ξέρουν και απευθύνθηκαν στον πρώτο τυχόντα
> Και όπως πάντα ο Ελληναράς δεν λέει ότι το αντικείμενο δεν το κατέχω και προσπαθεί να γίνει γνώστης του αντικειμένου που δεν γνωρίζει από το Ηλεκτρονικά
> Προσπαθεί να λύσει ένα τόσο σύνθετο πρόβλημα με λίγα 
> Λιγότερα από 1000 ευρώ
> Άσχημη νοοτροπία αυτή



Νικο επειδη ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειται ευκολα μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιους αναφερεσε παραπανω?






> Τελικά ζει;



Δυστυχως οχι. Δεν αντεξε το κακομοιρο και πεθανε μερικες μερες μετα.

----------

picdev (25-06-16)

----------


## picdev

Ε φίλε μου ένα καλό ρουτερ παίρνεις για VDSL και κάνει 200-300€ όταν θες να κάνεις καταμερισμό bandwidth και να παίρνει και 2 γραμμές γιατί ίσως να μην φτάνει ή μια , ή αν θέλεις να κάνει διαχείρηση κωδικών , η αν θες να κλεινεις p2p μόνο στο wifi και σε άλλο σημείο της εταιρείας που είμαι ο διευθυντής να το επιτρεπεις , αυτά δεν γίνονται με 100€ ρουτερ 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosp

> Καλησπερα και παλι και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
> 
>  Νικο επειδη ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειται ευκολα μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιους αναφερεσε παραπανω?



Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις σαν στην δικιά σου.
Ενώ δεν έχεις καμία ιδέα πώς μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο το αναλαμβάνεις και μετά περιμένεις από ένα forum η κάτι περίπου να σου πεί πώς να το κάνεις
Είσαι πολύ λάθος θέλω να πώ και πίστεψε με πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που εκφράζομαι έτσι

----------


## mathios

> Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις σαν στην δικιά σου.
> Ενώ δεν έχεις καμία ιδέα πώς μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο το αναλαμβάνεις και μετά περιμένεις από ένα forum η κάτι περίπου να σου πεί πώς να το κάνεις
> Είσαι πολύ λάθος θέλω να πώ και πίστεψε με πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που εκφράζομαι έτσι







> Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις σαν στην δικιά σου.
> Ενώ δεν έχεις καμία ιδέα πώς μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο το αναλαμβάνεις και μετά περιμένεις από ένα forum η κάτι περίπου να σου πεί πώς να το κάνεις
> Είσαι πολύ λάθος θέλω να πώ και πίστεψε με πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που εκφράζομαι έτσι





Νίκο για να εκφράζεσαι πρώτη φορά έτσι θα πρέπει να σου έκανε ιδιαίτερα άσχημη εντύπωση και ενδεχομένως να σου χάλασε και την γεύση. Να σε ενημερώσω λοιπόν μετά λύπης μου -μιας και σε έχω σε εκτίμηση απο τα σχόλια σου ανά τα τοπικ- σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις καταλάβει οτι και εσύ στο ίδιο τσουβάλι του Ελληνάρα είσαι αυτή την στιγμή και μάλιστα σε μια από τις χειρότερες κατηγορίες. ποια είναι αυτή? Η γνωστή σε όλους μας Κριτής του Καναπέ....  


Αν και δεν έχω ανάγκη να απολογηθώ πόσο μάλλον σε κάποιον με το δικό σκεπτικό που δεν θα μπορούσε να μου προσφέρει τίποτα χρήσιμο στην ζωή μου  θα το κάνω γιατί μ' αρέσει να είμαι ξεκάθαρος.


Πρώτον  στο post 21# αναφέρω πρώτος εγώ οτι είναι δικό μας λάθος που το δεχτήκαμε  κάτι τέτοιο


Δεύτερον στο post 32# αναφέρω εμμεσα οτι είναι καλύτερα να αναλάβει την δουλειά επαγγελματίας και να φύγει το βάρος απο πάνω μας


Τρίτον το σκηνικό αυτό έτυχε σε ένα πιτσιρικά ο οποίος δεν έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία στον επαγγέλματικο τομέα και την δουλειά αυτή την βρήκε πρόσφατα μετά απο 3 χρόνια σε άσχετες χαμαλοδουλειες οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον θεωρώ λογικό να λέει ναι σε όλα κάποιος που φοβάται μην χάσει την δουλειά του(άσχετα αν θα γίνει η οχι) καθώς επίσης δεν έχει και την εμπειρία να κουμαντάρει κάτι τέτοια αιτήματα για να τα αποφύγει.






Πιθανόν εσύ να ήσουν πολύ ξύπνιος και τεχνικαράς απο τα 10 σου και τέτοια σκηνικά τα είχες για πλάκα όποτε σε δικαιολογώ


Είμαστε και κάποιοι όμως που είμαστε ηλίθιοι τι να κάνουμε? Στα ξεκινήματα μας πέφτουμε σε λούμπες και έμμεσους εργασιακούς << εκβιασμούς>> όποτε θέλουμε κάποια χρονιά για να μάθουμε.




Που θα πάει μπορεί στην ζωή μας να πετύχουμε ένα Νίκο και να γίνουμε γαματοι ποιο γρήγορα.


Τέλος εχε υπόψιν σου οτι και έμενα είναι η πρώτη φορά που εκφράζομαι έτσι. Ομως δεν ανέχομαι απο κανέναν που δεν φοράει τα παπούτσια μου, γνωρίζοντας με μέσα απο λίγες γραμμές  χωρίς να εχει ανταλλαξει καν αποψη μαζι μου  εστω μεσα απο το forum να με χαρακτηριζει.

----------


## picdev

αν έχεις τις βασικές γνώσεις δικτύων μπορείς να το κάνεις δεν ειναι και τραγικό, απλά θα σου πάρει πολύ παραπάνω , αν οι συσκευές έχουν καλό manual με διάβασμα και ψάξιμο κάτι θα κάνεις.
Απλά θα πρέπει να διορθώσεις τις τιμές και να πάρεις καλό εξοπλισμό.

Για δες αυτό , το έχω και εγώ στη δουλειά αλλά δεν έχω παίξει πολύ μαζί του, βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι κάνει με 60 άτομα .
* Αυτό που μου άρεσε ειναι οι ωραίες οδηγίες που έχει και τα how to στο site* 
Περιμένω να ακούσω κάποια γνώμη για τα drytek

*What is AP Load Balance?*
http://just.draytek.com/index.php?op...id=293&lang=en

*How to set up Load Balance with Central AP Management on Vigor2860?*
http://just.draytek.com/index.php?op...id=293&lang=en


http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=20572

----------


## nikosp

> Νίκο για να εκφράζεσαι πρώτη φορά έτσι θα πρέπει να σου έκανε ιδιαίτερα άσχημη εντύπωση και ενδεχομένως να σου χάλασε και την γεύση. Να σε ενημερώσω λοιπόν μετά λύπης μου -μιας και σε έχω σε εκτίμηση απο τα σχόλια σου ανά τα τοπικ- σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις καταλάβει οτι και εσύ στο ίδιο τσουβάλι του Ελληνάρα είσαι αυτή την στιγμή και μάλιστα σε μια από τις χειρότερες κατηγορίες. ποια είναι αυτή? Η γνωστή σε όλους μας Κριτής του Καναπέ....  
> 
> 
> Αν και δεν έχω ανάγκη να απολογηθώ πόσο μάλλον σε κάποιον με το δικό σκεπτικό που δεν θα μπορούσε να μου προσφέρει τίποτα χρήσιμο στην ζωή μου  θα το κάνω γιατί μ' αρέσει να είμαι ξεκάθαρος.
> 
> 
> Πρώτον  στο post 21# αναφέρω πρώτος εγώ οτι είναι δικό μας λάθος που το δεχτήκαμε  κάτι τέτοιο
> 
> 
> ...




Πράγματι το ποστ σου μου έκανε πολύ άσχημη εντύπωση
Αυτού που ενώ κάτι δεν το κατέχει το αναλαμβάνει και ο Θεός βοηθός
Κλασσική περίπτωση του Ελληναρά
Βέβαια κατά την διάρκεια των απαντήσεων άρχισες να καταλαβαίνεις το λάθος σου και προσπάθησες να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση
Δεν θεωρώ ότι έκανα λάθος λέγοντας αυτά που σου είπα
Δεν το είπα για να κάνω το έξυπνο η οτιδήποτε άλλο απλά για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος του λάθους σου
Όταν σου προτείνουν μια δουλειά που δεν ξέρεις και την αρνείσαι δεν χάνεις αξιοπιστία αλλά νομίζω ότι κερδίζεις
Και τέλος δεν θεώρησα κανέναν ηλίθιο η οτιδήποτε άλλο
Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να δέχεσαι τις κριτικές 
Δεν θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το θέμα αυτό

----------


## dovegroup

> Αυτή ήταν η απάντηση μιας γκόμενας όταν ρώτησα τι σπούδασε! "Κουμπιούτερ" είπε και ζαλίστηκα, είχα πάθει ένα μίνι εγκεφαλικό.
> 
> 
> Εδώ μια πρόσφατη εγκατασταση:
> 
> 
> 
> Βασικά έπρεπε να την κάνουμε με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο όπως το 1400 στο Βυζάντιο (να είναι ίδιο ρακ) για να ταιριάζει με το περιβάλλον (Άγιον Όρος)
> 
> ...



Ωπα άρχοντα χθές τελειώσαμε αμερικάνικο μοναστήρι (όχι RU..US.COM)
Το φτιάξαμε μέσα σε 2 μέρες from scratch!
Με ότι διαθέτανε...

Πρίν
BEFORE03.jpg
BEFORE02.jpg
Μετά
TASK-IN-PROGRESS00.jpg
TASK-IN-PROGRESS011.jpg
Με κάτι παλιοπτικές και cloud τριγύρω...

----------


## leosedf

CPRI interfaces? Έχω βάλει μερικούς τόνους, μια χαρά οπτικές είναι.

----------


## picdev

Γιατί τις βαζετε τις οπτικές ?στη δικιά μου δουλειά λόγω  απόστασης.

Γιατί ήξερα ότι έχουν μόνο αεί , στρατός κτλ 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dovegroup

Είπα Αμερικάνικο μοναστήρι όχι εγχώριο...made in US...
Κωστάκη σκάβεις σκάβεις?  οι τόνοι περιλαμβάνουν και το μπετόν αρμέ!!! :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Εμείς τις βάζουμε επειδή είναι cool! Από το 2008 και πιο πριν.

Όχι δεν έχω καμία σχέση με σκάψιμο. Σε πυλώνες πλέον δε μπαίνουν καλώδια καθόδου αλλά οπτικές μέχρι πάνω. Και γενικά για τις συνδέσεις μηχανημάτων, οι οπτικές οι σκαμμένες είναι ήδη εκεί συνήθως.

----------


## dovegroup

Ασε το Σάββατο κόντεψα να πάθω καρδιά πάει ο Αμερικάνος να δεί την μια οπτική που είναι εκτός Cabinet και την θέλει εσωτερική και του μένει το coupler στο χέρι αμέσως ο provider τηλ σε μένα είσαι εκτός μου λέει...
Εντός εκτός και επί τα αυτά του λέω...το και το...ήρθε ο yankiee και έβαλε τι κ0λ0χ3ρ0 του αν είναι δυνατόν!!!
Αντε να ξελασπώσουμε πάλι έλα Αλέκο κάνε τον οπτικοφτιάχτη σφίξε και μούφαρε έλα...έλα ώχ ήρθε σε 5.
Φφφφ έλα ακούει ώχ ακούει αμάν γλιτώσαμε τον βιασμό εξ αποστάσεως!!!
Τον έστειλα για μπύρες στη Γλυφάδα και του είπα να έρθει μόλις τελειώσουμε....

----------

